# good idea



## nda (Sep 28, 2013)

now this is a good idea 

http://nikonrumors.com/2013/09/27/nikon-files-a-patent-for-a-camera-with-interchangeable-sensor.aspx/

>>


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 28, 2013)

If it makes cleaning a sensor easier and safer then it could be a feature. I doubt anyone would build a camera where the intent was to add a better sensor later - but then it might be the same thing as a standard CPU socket and your choice of chip. Hmm.

Jim


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 28, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> If it makes cleaning a sensor easier and safer then it could be a feature. I doubt anyone would build a camera where the intent was to add a better sensor later - but then it might be the same thing as a standard CPU socket and your choice of chip. Hmm.
> 
> Jim



You know many times I've thought about buying a digic 5+ and putting into an older 1D and seeing the frame rates skyrocket! Id love to modify or upgrade the camera vs buying new ones all the time, buy a new rear LCD review screen with more dots. I love modding things and hate that I don't know a way to mod my camera


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2013)

There are a number of patents from many camera companies for interchangeable sensors, but so far, the idea has been impractical simply because new technology requires additional connections and electronic speeds that were not foreseen two or three years earlier, and getting tied to out of date technology isn't something engineers want to do.

Right now, many sensors are switching to 8 channel readouts, what will be have in 3 years? 12, 14, or 16 channel, and what speeds? The motherboard and processor tie you down to todays technology pretty well. It also ties down any improvements in autofocus, video, or nr among other things.

Its not really such a good idea when you think about how much it shackles you to obsolete technology..

Its hard to believe that we will see practical interchangeable sensors unless its just for easy replacement of a damaged part.


----------



## Menace (Sep 28, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are a number of patents from many camera companies for interchangeable sensors, but so far, the idea has been impractical simply because new technology requires additional connections and electronic speeds that were not foreseen two or three years earlier, and getting tied to out of date technology isn't something engineers want to do.
> 
> Right now, many sensors are switching to 8 channel readouts, what will be have in 3 years? 12, 14, or 16 channel, and what speeds? The motherboard and processor tie you down to todays technology pretty well. It also ties down any improvements in autofocus, video, or nr among other things.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mt S, you make good sense.


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 28, 2013)

Isn't the Medium format hasselblad can do this already?


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 28, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are a number of patents from many camera companies for interchangeable sensors, but so far, the idea has been impractical simply because new technology requires additional connections and electronic speeds that were not foreseen two or three years earlier, and getting tied to out of date technology isn't something engineers want to do.
> 
> Right now, many sensors are switching to 8 channel readouts, what will be have in 3 years? 12, 14, or 16 channel, and what speeds? The motherboard and processor tie you down to todays technology pretty well. It also ties down any improvements in autofocus, video, or nr among other things.
> 
> ...



That is true with the presumption that the user is going to put a "newer" sensor in a "older" body. But no one tries to use a quad core processor with a motherboard that is for Pentium 4. When quad (or hexa) cores came we had to change our mother boards. But there are different versions of the quad cores that can be fitted on the same mother board that can fit all of them. Computer technology did not get stalled for that. Like that we shall be having multiple sensors for the same body. When the next body comes if that does not fit the sensor I have I will have to upgrade (as I do with computers) - sell this body and sensors as instead of just selling the body and buy the new sets.

That is I am thinking of a situation where there are several concurrent sensors for the same body? Like say interchanging an "without AA filter" sensor with an "with AA filter" sensor (something like D800 and D800E in the same body). Like the different digital backs for the same camera - I think some medium format cameras do that, do not they?

Of course my opinion is based on my very rudimentary understanding of electronics.


----------



## surapon (Sep 30, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are a number of patents from many camera companies for interchangeable sensors, but so far, the idea has been impractical simply because new technology requires additional connections and electronic speeds that were not foreseen two or three years earlier, and getting tied to out of date technology isn't something engineers want to do.
> 
> Right now, many sensors are switching to 8 channel readouts, what will be have in 3 years? 12, 14, or 16 channel, and what speeds? The motherboard and processor tie you down to todays technology pretty well. It also ties down any improvements in autofocus, video, or nr among other things.
> 
> ...



+ 100, Sir
Thanks for great Infor.
Yes, Where they build the Camera, They must Build in a clean room and Anti-static / control area with the clean cover all dress, and try to prevent the dust to go inside the camera bodies or Lenses. If we try to Change the Sensor in our home, Yes, Will be 1000 of the UFO. over the beautiful sky of our beautiful pictures.
Than you, Sir, Dear Mt Spokane Photography .
Have a great day, Sir.

Surapon

PS. Plus the Camera company , want us to buy/ spend the money for the new camera body with the new sensor , for pay the cost of their new building too.


----------

